# 25C3: Schwere Sicherheitslücken beim Schnurlos-Telefonieren mit DECT



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2008)

Mit einfacher Hardware lassen sich Gespräche von DECT-Telefonen abhören

Weiterlesen...


----------

